# Where were you 50 years ago for MOON LANDING?



## RooHarris (May 11, 2011)

In a motel near Fort Benning Georgia while at basic training for ROTC, I got to watch this historic moment. Sci-Fi was real now! I can't believe how much time has passed since then, but still going strong.

Where were you and what did it mean to you?

Meanwhile, through aero-space inventions, biking continues to become perfected for our enjoyment.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Jersey Shore when the Eagle landed listening on my car radio. Watching on TV at home in North Jersey when the astronauts set foot on the moon.


----------



## 410sprint (Oct 19, 2012)

The moon landing is oldest memory I have of my childhood. I remember watching the coverage with my dad and running outside very couple of minutes to look up at the moon and think wow they are up there!


----------



## Phillbo (Apr 7, 2004)

We watched the launch from Vero Beach and the landing on TV.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

I was getting ready to swim the 50m breaststroke and gathered around a tiny b/w TV to watch it with all my team mates. Ive always wanted to be that guy driving the speed boat that races towards the capsule once it splashes down...


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

My parents put me (2 1/2 years old) and my 2 month-old brother in front of the TV in our living room in Colorado Springs to witness the historic event, but neither of us remembers it.


----------



## angelo (Sep 3, 2004)

14 years old, in a bar in Whitefish Montana, driving cross country back to NY with my parents after a year living in Menlo Park, CA. Very exciting, spooky too in that setting, probably my first time in a real bar, with cowboys to boot. 

Enjoy the Ripley!


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

In the tv room of the shared house where I rented a room along with a couple of my fellow students. One of my room mates boyfriend was from Panama, and believed it was a fake, produced in a Burbank TV studio.
We disagreed.


----------



## ltphoto (Sep 11, 2014)

Had some friends over who's families didn't have TV's. A total of 9 of us sitting in front of what was probably a 14 inch TV watching at almost 11:00 PM when Neil Armstrong stepped on the surface. Can still see it in my mind as clear as if it just happened. Probably the greatest achievement of the 20th century.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

I hand't move to the United States yet, so was still living in Ludwigsburg, Germany. We saw the reruns in the morning, since the landing took place overnight there. Three years later, immigrated to Texas (yeah, that was a culture change) and remember thinking I'd be near mission control in Houston and could go see it. Didn't know just how big Texas was...


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

I remember sitting in our living room with our family, my aunt and uncle, and my parents friends. Five cigarettes burning non-stop in a 10x12 room, since every adult chainsmoked except my father. Through the haze, we watched Armstrong walk down the ladder on the B/W TV that hummed and glowed, and gave off that heat and the ozone smell. I was only eight, but I remember thinking how cool it all was, and what incredible technology we had to get there, and how soon before we could all follow them?. My parents were very "analog" if you get my drift, and I'm not sure they had a clue other than it was costing a lot of damn tax money to have some guys fly an expensive tin can to the moon just so they could bounce around in a spacesuit.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Also one of my oldest memories, I was only 4yo, sat and watch it on TV while wearing a silver Apollo baseball cap.

After fifty years of living, I'm note sure we really have progressed in the way we expected, kinda sad really.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

Nurse Ben said:


> Also one of my oldest memories, I was only 4yo, sat and watch it on TV while wearing a silver Apollo baseball cap.
> 
> After fifty years of living, I'm note sure we really have progressed in the way we expected, kinda sad really.


Technology evolves at a much faster pace than **** sapiens.
Like, for example, mtbr's censor-ware. ^^^ :thumbsup:


----------



## Tribble Me (Aug 27, 2012)

I was about 10 yo and I remember my mom and dad getting my brothers and I into their room to see it. I also remember my dad saying that the world was really going to start changing now.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

Test:

H0M0


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Radium said:


> Technology evolves at a much faster pace than **** sapiens.
> Like, for example, mtbr's censor-ware. ^^^ :thumbsup:


Heheh! I was in the apartment we lived in above my Dad's British pub in the center of Brussels Belgium. I was 14 and all growed up  I remember still feeling like I was up there with them as I had had my first french kiss from one of my Dad's barmaids the night before... couple of years after that, Armstrong and Aldrin visited the pub, which was a place lots of celebs went to, and I got to meet them. That was pretty cool too!


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

I was backpacking in the central coastal highlands of South Vietnam, courtesy of my friends and neighbors. I'm not so sure the whole thing wasn't made in a hollywood basement, to be honest.


----------



## Ptor (Jan 29, 2004)

I watched it with the family in our living room in hot and dusty Lake Havasu City, Arizona. Even before the landing, the whole NASA thing had me dreaming of being a scientist. For reasons of talent and inherent interest I gravitated from "rocket ship design" (my dream as a 9 year-old) to biology -- my career and pretty much all important events in my life were inspired by Kennedy's charge of getting to the moon.


----------



## spartus (Jun 26, 2009)

6 years old on the couch with my little sister, both of us falling asleep. But the parents constantly waking us up to look at the TV. Only vaguely remember the graining image of the lander on the moon. FWIW, the old man is still riding his eBike at 84!


----------



## Eric Malcolm (Dec 18, 2011)

Listened to the landing over the Inter-com at school in New Zealand.
Then watched it on TV that evening at home.

Eric


----------



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

Watched it all on the B&W TV as a 9 year old kid growing up in Western Maine. I was into it...I had models that I made of Apollo/Saturn rocket and LEM.


----------



## bilbo56 (Nov 12, 2012)

fredcook said:


> I hand't move to the United States yet, so was still living in Ludwigsburg, Germany. We saw the reruns in the morning, since the landing took place overnight there. Three years later, immigrated to Texas (yeah, that was a culture change) and remember thinking I'd be near mission control in Houston and could go see it. Didn't know just how big Texas was...


I was stationed at Ludwigsburg when I was in the Army, 85-86. Lived in Besigheim. Anyway, I was at Boy Scout Camp. They let us stay up and watch it in the dining hall.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I had just been squeezed out of my mother's va-jay-jay and I was just laying around drooling, puking, peeing and pooping myself.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I was three but I remember my mom holding my months old baby brother up to the tv to see it. That's the only reason I remember it.


----------



## 2hearted (Feb 9, 2015)

I was born just a couple hours before Neil stepped on the moon.


----------

